
How do valves work? (2006) - sjcsjc
https://www.vintage-radio.com/repair-restore-information/valve_how-valves-work.html
======
i_am_proteus
Not a bad description, but I do think the title should be modified to indicate
that the article refers to thermionic valves, which are more commonly referred
to as "vacuum tubes."

I saw the title and thought "hmm, gate valves? globe valves? pilot-operated
relief valves? heart valves perhaps?"

~~~
greenyoda
"Valve" is the common British usage (and the site is based in the U.K. - see
its home page).

------
dreamcompiler
Typo: "Lee de Frost" should be Lee de Forest.

